# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Old wave

## Jim Roberts

Thought it'd be fun to see all the Old Wave mandolins fellow Cafe'rs are playing so I thought I'd show a picture of an Old Wave GOM (guitar shaped octave mandolin) that I just took delivery on. #It is off the charts good with sustain that rings and rings and rings...

----------


## Jim Roberts

And I have this 'dola that Bill built for me that came with a Bill James tailpiece. #This instrument is a blast to play and has incredible tone. #My chocolate lab Mabel is especially fond of this one!

----------


## Jim Roberts

NFI, but I noticed that Charles Johnson of Mandolin World Headquarters (proud sponsor of this great web-site) has this new Old Wave oval hole A (serial # 423) style mandolin for sale. #I am sure it's a sweetheart as Bill really has the oval hole mandolins dialed in.

I'd like to also add that Bill is a great guy to work with and he loves to talk mandolins (and green chili's).

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Old Wave Solocomp JM. 4-string JazzDola:

----------


## Spruce



----------


## Brian Ray

And folks say an orange mando is odd...

----------


## oldwave maker

Orange would be odd, but the yaller-meated ones are sweet, at least thats what the peghead sez:

----------


## Bill Van Liere

I much appreciate the Horticultural aspect of this thread, the musical instruments are great also.

Big Bluestem Jim. How about a little Poa pretensis?

Bill Van Liere
Horticulturist
Frederick Meijer Gardens & Sculpture Park

----------


## oldwave maker

These lepomis macrochirus are omnivorous, have been known to feed on poa pretensis!

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Yup, that could pass for a Bluegrass band in this neck of the woods.

----------


## mandomick

Here're a couple more. Oval A Mandolin and a C# 16" 'Dola. Both made of mesquite, redwood and what ever Bill thought they needed.

----------


## Ken Sager

Here's mine:

(notice it's missing a couple strings...)

----------


## trevor

Here's a couple of mine. 10 string C# octave and GOM.

----------


## JEStanek

Bill,
Do you make those "non-traditional" mandolins just to meet the ladies?  I've been a fan of your whimsical and serious creations since I came on board here. It's nice to have an Old Wave reunion thread.

On an uptight moderator note, I think threads like this are a wonderful way to catalog instruments by a specific builder so others can see them and help make decisions. (here's hoping Scott agrees!). At least I know I would use threads like this as resources for making those kinds of decisions.

Jamie

----------


## trevor

Backs

----------


## acousticphd

My trio:
A5 (#130-something), C#oval #181, A-oval #182.

----------


## acousticphd

Backs:

----------


## Doug Edwards

> Yup, that could pass for a Bluegrass band in this neck of the woods.


Looks more like a Blue-gill band.

----------


## fwoompf

> Here's mine:
> 
> (notice it's missing a couple strings...)


That looks like my dream guitar, jeez.

Why don't any companies make archtops with that small a body? I hate dreadnought+ sizes 

Old Waves rule! (But I don't own one)

----------


## John Flynn

Here's #352.

----------


## Lee Callicutt

Y'all are just messin' with my jonesin' for an Old Wave ain't ya?

----------


## Lou Scuderi

#83:



And the Back:

----------


## acousticphd

> #83


That's the lowest number I've ever seen yet, other than Ezra Bussman's personal F5. #83 would be somewhere around 1994-1995?

Wherever did the first 100 or so Old Waves end up??? Let's see some low numbers and pictures.

----------


## ab4usa

351 lefty

----------


## ab4usa

OK tried to get cute and failed

----------


## ab4usa

and back

----------


## trevor

Bigger back pic please...

----------


## PhilGE

As seen before...



Still amazing to me.

----------


## piknleft

oh soooo sweet

----------


## piknleft

and then she turned around....

----------


## mrmando

Here is #21, a mandola. Seymour Duncan "Dimebag" pickup added by a previous owner.

----------


## mrmando

And here's the back.

----------


## Lou Scuderi

I got # 83 from Bill himself last summer in a complex 3 or 4 person trading/buying ring that I can't hope to even describe. #I went on down to old wave holler, and the moment I played the first note, I knew it was the right mando.
Elsewhere, I believe I've played something like #22, an F5, one in the 100s, two or three in the 200s, a bunch in the 300s, and when I was down at the holler, I had the pleasure of tasting three of the newest ones (something like 415, 416, 417). #All mighty fine instruments. #Although, I prefer #83 #

Oh, yeah, it is a 1995 instrument, by the way.

----------


## Dave Harbst

Mine is serial# 93032, which I bought used about 5 yrs ago. I added a cast tailpiece and one-piece maple bridge. Beautiful grain in the back. Fabulous sound. BTW, anyone able to tell me the year it was built?

----------


## Bill Snyder

I think all of Mr. Bussman's instruments are numbered sequentially so a serial number of 93032 would not work in his numbering system.

----------


## ab4usa

lets see if this one is bigger

----------


## trevor

Wow! In this case bigger is better.

----------


## Dave Harbst

Curious:
I'll try to attach a picture of the label, which shows serial #93032. Hope I can do the attachment with success. I'm not very geeky with the computer.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Well would this instrument have been built in 1993 and been the 32nd one that Bill had built?

----------


## Dave Harbst

Ok. I got the attachment to work, but I can see that it is probably too small to read the serial number. Now that I think I've figured out how to attach a picture, I'll attach some better ones, including the front and back & side views of the mandolin.
View through the sound hole first:

----------


## Dave Harbst

The top......

----------


## Dave Harbst

The top..

----------


## Don

Here's #369.

----------


## Dave Harbst

Back(my third try to attach; hope it works this time)

----------


## Don

Here's #369 back. One piece birdseye maple.

----------


## oldwave maker

Harpoon- yes, that would be #32 from 1993, heres a shot of oval a #2 from the first litter, and gom #430 from the last litter 18 yrs apart, Mt. Wilson engelmann, Harvie redwood tops:

----------


## oldwave maker

Ow holler walnut bodies

----------


## Dave Harbst

Hi Bill,
Thanks for clearing up the question on the serial number. I actually have thought of contacting you several times in the past, but never got around to it, so I must say I appreciate your prompt reply to my posted message. I didn't really expect that to happen, so it is a pleasant surprise. Best of luck to you and, most of all, thanks for building such fine instruments.
Dave H(aka Harpoon)
Uniontown, PA

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Here's mine.



.

----------


## Lee

Not mine, pardon me if it's yours. Reportedly made from old shingles. I love the colors.

----------


## Lee

Here's the back.
I'll take some shots of mine this evening.
Interesting there's very few F-holes posted, and nary a scroll yet.

----------


## Lee

This is the photo used for the cover of Ted's jazz-dola string sets. Wonderful mandola.

----------


## Lee

Ooops, here 'tis

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Anyone know how many F5's Bill has made? He seems to make more A styles. Very nice looking Mandos.

----------


## Lou Scuderi

I'd wager Bill probably does.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> This is the photo used for the cover of Ted's jazz-dola string sets. #Wonderful mandola.


Oh yeah!...

----------


## mingusb1

Here's the back of #111 (1996). A sweet mandolin that isn't gettin' played enough. 

It's available, in large part to due to #74, seen in my posting picture on the left.

I love Old Waves, and Bill is great! 

Hey Bill, thanks again for lettin' me pluck your dog house bass at Pickin In The Pines last fall!!! Got a picture of the back of that?!

Z

----------


## mingusb1

And the front of #111

----------


## oldwave maker

Mingus- anytime! Got extra credit for building the middle F5 for a banjoplayer! 'The One' is Ezra's, the 'OW!' is my festival beater. Not shown on the cutaway of the bass is the nautical drink holder, ignition interlock, and bottle opener. Just found a dairyfarmers kidsize irrigating boot to replace the Flagstaff-style hiking boot.....

----------


## G. Fisher

Hey Bill,

Have you started work on "Yet another one"?

----------


## Lee

Here's a #358 C# model. Came from the previous owner with a pick-up system and the weber universal tailpiece. 
Nifty little abalone inserts on the tips of the points, front and back.

----------


## Lee

One piece back.

----------


## Lou Scuderi

Boy do I love those C#s. They're just so _COOL_

----------


## bud

Here is mine, number 97 built in 96. #Formerly owned by David Long and used on his Midnight from Memphis cd. #Lots of player wear, mojo and a Frank Wakefield signature on the back of the peghead, I assume was acquired during David'd ownership. #Great Bluegrass mandolin, very dry and sounds bluesy and nasty near the bridge.

----------


## Lee

Close up of one of the C#'s abalone point inlays.

----------


## Lee

#325 was waiting just for me at Gruhns a couple springtimes ago.

----------


## Lee

I like the clean look without neck-blocks. Lovely tortoise binding too.

----------


## Lee

The back. I came home from Gruhns and left this mandolin there. When Bill told me the back and sides were Pennsylvania maple, (I'm a PA boy myself) that was the glincher.  I rang up Gruhns with my credit card and shipped her home.

----------


## Orrin Star

Here's a couple of my new used Old dola (#261).
It's beautiful and sounds really fat. 
(Am fixing to change the tailpiece to a gold-colored one.)

----------


## Orrin Star

tasty top

----------


## southcoastsounds

A joy to own and play

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is an Old Wave F4 I believe from 2002.

----------


## Jim Garber

Another Old Wave C3 model, I think 2001, with custom, Vega-style headstock.

----------


## Jim Garber

Three-point custom Old Wave F3 with F5 length neck.

----------


## JEStanek

Bill can do some inlaying!  Wow.  Thanks, Jim.

Jamie

----------


## mandomania7923

wow jim, is that yours?

----------


## oldwave maker

FYI- banjo engraver Ron Chacey of Pagosa Springs did the F4 peghead inlay, the F3 peghead and pickguard were done by the Tony in Taiwan. My inlays were only the rosettes. Thanks for those full frontals, Jim!

----------


## JEStanek

Well, Bill sure can _outsource_ some fine looking inlay.  The whole instruments look stunning no matter who did the pieces.

Jamie

----------


## Jim Garber

> Another Old Wave C3 model, I think 2001, with custom, Vega-style headstock.


I meant *C#* model.

----------


## Jim Garber

I finally got around to taking a few pics of this F3 (pictured only frontally previously). I love the quilted back.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Some of the prettiest wood I've ever seen!

----------

